# Goose or duck sticks



## Tntransplant (Sep 11, 2018)

hey all, new here to the site.  I recently was diagnosed with alpha gal, which is an allergy to all mammal meat(crappy right?). Anyways, it is what it is.  To get to my point, I made some delicious snowgoose snack sticks last year, but had 30% pork butt ground into it.  So that isn’t an option this year.  Any ideas how I can make them?  First idea that came to mind was leaving the skin on the goose breasts.  Goose and duck skin is fatty and oily.  Maybe that will provide enough fat for me?


----------



## oberst (Sep 11, 2018)

Nope; won’t work. I tried it a couple times, and the problem is the low melt point of duck and goose fat. The fat melts out of the sticks at low temperatures and causes a mess as well as leaves a crumbly stick that in both cases I threw away the entire batch. Not sure what the solution is given you diagnosis. Someone here may have some insight.


----------



## Tntransplant (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks, glad I know this now


----------



## buzzy (Sep 12, 2018)

How about mixing some EVOO or other vegetable oil with meat. Not sure of ratio. Maybe make small batch to test.  1/4 cup /#. I have no first hand experience at this. Just a thought


----------



## tallbm (Sep 12, 2018)

Tntransplant said:


> hey all, new here to the site.  I recently was diagnosed with alpha gal, which is an allergy to all mammal meat(crappy right?). Anyways, it is what it is.  To get to my point, I made some delicious snowgoose snack sticks last year, but had 30% pork butt ground into it.  So that isn’t an option this year.  Any ideas how I can make them?  First idea that came to mind was leaving the skin on the goose breasts.  Goose and duck skin is fatty and oily.  Maybe that will provide enough fat for me?



Hi there and welcome!

That sucks about your condition.  I may have a similar but alternate solution for you.  

Make ground stick jerky with the meat.  There is no need to use a casing and no need to add any fat.  Actually the less fat in the meat the better the jerky behaves when it is cooking/smoking as it will not sweat so much.

I make Venison stick jerky this way and my venison is probably 99% lean.  I would imagine you can do the exact same with the bird meat and you can ramp up the temp at first to kill off any bacteria nasties and then lower the temp to finish the drying/jerky process.  Here is what my casing-less venison stick jerky looks like:







You can make it as dry or as meaty as you want.  I make mine with the LEM Jerky Canon and that pumps out about a 1/2 inch thick stick but I imagine that if you have a sausage stuffer you can find a slightly larger tube and do larger sticks.  I hope this helps you some.

Also I have heard where guys grind skin and fat from chicken to do chicken sausage and that is all the fat they needed.  I've never done it so I can't speak to it but I've read of it happening on here and guys claim it works well.  
Best of luck on the mean and


----------



## Tntransplant (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks!  How does it stay together so well?  You’d think it would fall apart coming out of the stuffer


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2018)

TNT, I wonder if soy protein concentrate would help keep the duck/goose fat in ??


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 13, 2018)

I've done turkey sausage which is pretty lean and it holds up fine coming out of the stuffer. Remember you add a slurry for the cure and seasoning; it'll hold together. Shame you can't have mammal protein though! Let us know how your experiments turn out!

Edit: Went to Sausage Maker and saw this - https://www.sausagemaker.com/Fat-Replacer-1-lb-p/11-1027.htm

You might want to email them for more info, but this is what you'd be looking for I suspect? Maybe?


----------



## tallbm (Sep 13, 2018)

Tntransplant said:


> Thanks!  How does it stay together so well?  You’d think it would fall apart coming out of the stuffer



I have used LEM jerky seasoning packs.  I just checked and they have no binders in it.  My guess is that the seasonings themselves act as a binder and the dehydration processes just causes the meat to constrict and bind on itself even more.

It simply just works and should work for you as well, just don't add any juices like orange or pineapple to mix in your seasoning.  That stuff may obliterate the proteins and such but it isn't something I have personally done only something I have seen online where sausage sticks mushed apart while smoking hahaha.


----------



## Tntransplant (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

